# How not to ride a 4 Wheeler



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

dizzy reporter rides, after she wrecks its boring so you can click ouy of it but to that point it's funny
http://www.break.com/index/reporter_crashes_atv_live_on_air.html


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Here's another one for you ..........This guy decided he didn't need to fix his helmet strap on. It's a REALLY short clip though.
http://www.shadowvideoproductions.com/uploads/Highside%20for%20web.mov


----------

